# when to put out a mock scrape



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

I was wondering when you all would think a good time to put out a mock scrape would be? I plan on hunting along the Red River, and most of the big bucks are nocturnal. I have a buck and doe decoy I was planning on using in combination with the scrape and probably some rattling. How long should I leave the scrape dripper out before I start hunting it? How long do they actually last? (a 4 oz bottle) Would it be best to hunt the scrape all day or is half a day OK (like from noon to dusk). Any thoughts or suggestions for an amateur out there?


----------



## mlrusch (Oct 28, 2006)

I have nocturnal bucks around Fergus Falls MN as well. I started using a mock scrape last year in early October. I ended up getting many more pics of bucks, big and little. All remained Nocturnal until the first week of November. I never did get a shot or view one during legal shooting hours for archery. I did see some once the gun season kicked in around the second week of November.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

mlrusch said:


> I have nocturnal bucks around Fergus Falls MN as well. I started using a mock scrape last year in early October. I ended up getting many more pics of bucks, big and little. All remained Nocturnal until the first week of November. I never did get a shot or view one during legal shooting hours for archery. I did see some once the gun season kicked in around the second week of November.


^ This.

Theres really only one GOOD way to get nocturnal bucks moving during shooting hours.......the rut. The vast majority of scrape activity, by all bucks, is at night.

Settle in, the october lull is coming, probably the worst time for daytime movement of mature bucks.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I just posted this elsewhere..................."I've hunted ND for nearly 35 years and only twice have I seen a buck on a scrape during shooting hours. I gave up trying to hunt scrapes years ago."


----------

